

AjaXplorer now becomes Pydio – Put Your Data In Orbit - qmaxquique
http://pyd.io/

======
qmaxquique
If you want to test Pydio or deploy it really fast, test my new terminal.com
container:
[https://terminal.com/tiny/Usgk8f0oiU](https://terminal.com/tiny/Usgk8f0oiU)

